
TechFounders Talk – Interview with Olivier Grinda - DanaStartupNews
https://www.byteant.com/blog/techfounderstalk-1-interview-with-olivier-grinda-co-founder-and-ceo-at-home-61/
======
DanaStartupNews
Explore a fresh interview with Home61 founder, where he shares his story and
his opinion on what is coming next.

